# CALI STYLE Cruise Night



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

Just like we've been doing it !!!!! 
Every last Saturday of the month:
03/31, 04/28, 05/26, 06/30...
Much love for All the CLUBS and TRUE RIDERS!,
and the bombass spot. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ADDRESS?


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

where?


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

The spot is at "Los Compadres" 2355 Sunnymead Blvd Moreno Valley Ca 92553
60 freeway exit Heacock south, west on Sunnymead...
on the south side is the "Big Lots" & "Factory To You" shopping center.
Magazine center fold & cover car have hit this spot all the time as well as heavy hitting car, and never the less the every day true riders................don't miss out.


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

all haters stay home. this is a family event :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 16 2007, 04:50 PM~7492890
> *all haters stay home. this is a family event :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ttt  :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

get ready :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

what up gente :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

what up enrique! lagging


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 23 2007, 06:11 PM~7539238
> *what up enrique! lagging
> *


 :scrutinize: i've got your lagging old fart! :buttkick:


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique santana jr_@Mar 25 2007, 10:22 AM~7547342
> *:scrutinize: i've got your lagging old fart! :buttkick:
> *


did you fall asleep in your new set of wheels sitting on three??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
ruco...


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

cali for life  :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Will be there for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: calling all hoppers


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

any hoppers  :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

IMG]http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1382/6514922/12594078/242313281.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxEgcOGYneo


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zadNep6zVU0


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymnljZB5kzc


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khfTh-BqhfM


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgu6_LaMrDY


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGzhoOJiAC0


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

DAMN.....LOOKS LIKE I MISSED OUT......


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Apr 1 2007, 02:49 PM~7596345
> *DAMN.....LOOKS LIKE I MISSED OUT......
> *


thats right you missed out on bad ass cruise night... :nicoderm:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX5YuzZmDbQ


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

The return of Art "MR.Hoppo's" to the streets.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-t4VdY8sfg


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Top


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

whens the next one????


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 4 2007, 06:01 PM~7620452
> *whens the next one????
> *


The last Saturday of every month.


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

This Saturday it goes down again.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

is it happening tonight?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Apr 25 2007, 10:17 PM~7775275
> *This Saturday it goes down again.
> *


the 28????


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I will be there. I heard a lot of people supposed to be going tonight. Let's see if it cracks bigger that last month.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Apr 28 2007, 03:40 PM~7792450
> *I will be there. I heard a lot of people supposed to be going tonight. Let's see if it cracks bigger that last month.
> *


cool ill be there


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

CALI STYLE C.C. did it once again. It was all good. I didn't take any pictures though. We need more during the month. CERTIFIED RIDAZ C.C. got theirs jumping off in about 2 weeks at same spot as last night. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

we will be having our cruise nite at sunnymead burgers for now on due to a new rent a cop last month said some bad things to the management company. wewill have it more organized next month so see u gente next month & thanks for coming &your support :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 29 2007, 02:28 PM~7797608
> *we will be having our cruise nite at sunnymead burgers for now on due to a new rent a cop last month said some bad things to the management company. wewill have it more organized next month so see u gente next month & thanks for coming &your support :biggrin:
> *


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
thing are only bound to get better!
:thumbsup:


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique santana jr_@Apr 30 2007, 08:25 PM~7807531
> *:thumbsup:
> things are only bound to get better!
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

IT'S COMING UP AGAIN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

T


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

1 week & :biggrin:  a day away :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

This weekend.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

get ready all cruisers & hoppers  :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

are u ready :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

PICS ANYONE?


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks to all that came to are cruise nite & keeping the peace & also thanks to the djsee u guys next month :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

THIS WEEKEND? :dunno:


----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

someone is always hating fuck all haters :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

are next cruise nite is july 28th :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:cheesy:  :biggrin: ttt


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: ttt


----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

when is the next cruise and how would i get there from apple valley from the 15-freeway


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

ANYTHING HAPPEN TO NIGHT AND PLACE TO CRUISE OR SHOW TODAY OCT 6 2007


----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

anything going on tonight ? in the I.E shit any where ! info plaese


----------



## 80' DEVILLE' (Oct 26, 2007)

whats popn tonite n mo val?


----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by 6464_@Oct 13 2007, 03:23 PM~8993516
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

ANYTHING SET UP FOR THIS YEAR YET???


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

cruise nite will still be every last saturday of the month this month will be jan the 26th  :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 21 2008, 09:58 PM~9752092
> *cruise nite will still be every last saturday of the month this month will be jan the 26th   :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn! if this topic was to the top i would have seen the info and drop by


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I heard TRUUCHA came out. Anyone got any pics?


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

it turned out to be a good nite even as the rain came down but not hard tierra & the hop shop went at it hope to see a better turn out on feb 23rd :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Marking my calender!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

feb 23rd is the next cruise nite :cheesy:  get ready :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

FEB 23 is the cruise nite  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

are you ready to cruise and hop :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

TT :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:cheesy: WHATS UP GENTE!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

FRIST 100 GET FREE BEER?


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:cheesy: if you are buying :cheesy:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

FOR REAL GOOD CRUISE NIGHT NEED TO SEE FOR YOUR SELF.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

a little rain will not stop us!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

little rain will not stop us!!!!!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

march 29th is is the day :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------

